# Like curry?



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

If so, you'll love this recipe...

Curried Chicken Salad

4 cups cooked chicken, cubed
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1 tablespoon curry powder
1 cup water chestnuts, sliced
1/2 cup raisins
1 cup grapes, halved
1 cup walnuts, coarsely chopped
1 teaspoon salt
pepper

Combine chicken, mayonnaise and curry powder, stirring well to coat the chicken. Soak raisins in hot water for ten minutes to soften them. Drain and add to chicken, along with walnuts, grapes, water chestnuts, salt and pepper. This makes a good unusual sandwich when it's used as a filling for pita bread.

I made a batch of this yesterday and just had another helping for dinner tonight. As with many things, it's even better on day two. When I cook the chicken, here's how I do it.

Start with a couple decent sized boneless, skinless breasts. I rinse them and pat them dry with a paper towel. Then spread a little bit of light olive oil on both sides of each of them. Then hit each side with a little ground pepper, kosher salt, and some dried minced onion. When seasoned, I put them on a plate in the fridge for an hour or so. Then fire up the grill and cook them that way. When cooked, I bring them in and let them cool. Then dice them up and back into the fridge to chill. Then assemble the salad.

It's awesome!

Enjoy

John


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Hmmmm that sounds good on a Summer day  With some Ice tea


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

You're right there. It's a great meal on a hot summer day! Pair it with some nice cole slaw or potato salad and some chips and you've got a real treat.

John


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Well now I am hungry...again ! 
I love Summer, the Salads.....sitting outside......


----------

